# Great Router Table You Can Grow Into!



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had one of these tables for about 4 years. It has held up wonderfully. I built my own cabinet/stand for it and added the tall fences that are an option from Rockler. Great product


----------



## RickH (Feb 20, 2008)

I have owned this table for several years, as well as an Incra - Table saw left-side router table top. While this Rockler is well made, and I like the ease of using it's adjustable fence, the one problem I found with it is that the aluminum plate insert is not a standard size. It is smaller than standard and fits no other table. The Incra insert is of std dimensions, so I can interchange several other pre-mounted routers / inserts very quickly. This becomes more of an issue if you want to go to one of the adjustable router-lift inserts - because all I have seen are only made to the larger, standard size.


----------



## PeteJacobsen (Feb 11, 2008)

I got this table recently to go with my Freud 1700 router. I had to wait a week for the store to get the correct insert, and was rather miffed when I discovered that the insert had one hole drilled undersized, and another hole missing completely. I live a decent drive from the Rockler store, so I drilled it out myself, but thought I'd mention the problem. I emailed to Rockler's customer service, and they said their engineers were working on a redesign to match Freud's changes… but I don't believe the router has been changed.

Having said all that, the combination of this table with the Freud, which has all controls available through the base and comes with the necessary knob, is a delight to use! I also made my own base - just wish I'd had a router table to help make the base! <grin>


----------



## Marge (Jul 30, 2007)

I purchased this table as a christmas present to myself. Built a cabinet to mount it on and mounted a Freud 2200 router in the table. The store did not have the oversized plate in stock for the Freud router had to special order - took about a week, but that gave me time to build the cabinet. The table has been great, I used a couple of shims from my dado blade set to use the router as an edge jointer, was quick and easy with the split fence.


----------



## Denappy (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking at this table as a possible for my router (Triton 2 1/4hp), but do not see anywhere if one of the existing plates will work or if I need to go with just the blank plate and drill it out?


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope, i don't see any plates offered for the Triton, but they offer a blank plate you can drill out for your router. But you will have to drill any plate out to use the above-table bit change. I wish I had waited to buy anotether router. I would buy the Triton, today. i think you will like the combination. (Also, Rockler offers a lpate for those bigger, heavier routers, too. Also, check Craigslist or Ebay. I found my table on ebay, but I had to pick it up in Phoenix, about 300 miles away.

Good luck.
God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Does this come with anything to offset the fence so it can be used as a vertical jointer?


----------

